# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Anyone wake up and find themselves talking?

## Sigurd

I have this a lot and was wondering if anyone wakes up in the morning, and catches themselves talking. I start talking like I'm in a dream, and I'm always talking to someone. Its at the border of sleep and waking up. 
Anyone?

----------


## Sigurd

Anyone?

----------


## Bucketheadjamz

Not me. Seems normal enough though.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

yeah, I do it all the time.

Like, Ill be halfway through a sentence, and realise that I'm awake, but finish the sentence anyway. 
Sort of for the benefit of the dream person I'm talking too. I'm too polite  :tongue2:

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

happens to me, either just falling asleep or just waking up. I'll say something outloud and it feels really akward and wakes me up completly.

----------


## TheConqueror89

Never happened to me while i was awakening although i do seem to talk while asleep. At least it's what my parents tell me.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah it happens to me every now and then..  ::?:  Kind of embarrassing, especially when someone from another room yells at me to shut up.

Is this some kind of failed SP then or what?

----------


## Keresztanya

It rarely happens to me, but I've been told that I talk in my sleep.

----------


## Sigurd

> Yeah it happens to me every now and then..  Kind of embarrassing, especially when someone from another room yells at me to shut up.
> 
> Is this some kind of failed SP then or what?



Yea its pretty common, it happens every now and then, I'm glad i'm not the only one to get this. I call it sleep talking because when u realise it, you get up right away.

----------


## Sigurd

> happens to me, either just falling asleep or just waking up. I'll say something outloud and it feels really akward and wakes me up completly.



Yea dosent it feel like your in a dream and then u jolt up? Its funny though.

----------


## Robot_Butler

While falling asleep or waking up, I sometimes feel like I am saying something out loud.  I will either yell loudly like a hypnic jerk, or say something in response to a dream.  Strangely, it is always just my imagination.  I've sometimes asked my roommate or girlfriend, "Did I just yell?"  They always say I didn't.

----------


## Sigurd

> While falling asleep or waking up, I sometimes feel like I am saying something out loud.  I will either yell loudly like a hypnic jerk, or say something in response to a dream.  Strangely, it is always just my imagination.  I've sometimes asked my roommate or girlfriend, "Did I just yell?"  They always say I didn't.



Hm, maybe its your dream body talking @ not ur real one. Its a funny experience indeed. Lol once i got up and my mom was telling ME details of a dream i had that night!

----------


## Figurine

Yeah, it happens to me every now and then

I was yelling "Mom" over and over in my dream and, as I woke up from the dream, continued saying it out loud a couple times without knowing why.

Another time, I was arguing with someone in my dream. I could kinda feel myself talking out loud, even though I was dreaming, and this made me wake up.

----------

